# 64721 & 25000



## emagel@aqreva.com (Sep 30, 2011)

Can these two codes be billed together. We billed the 64721 and 25000-51 and the 25000 was denied with B15/M80. Any suggestions?

Thank You


----------



## BrandiF (Oct 6, 2011)

These are bundled per the CCI edits, however, a modifier (59) is allowed if documentation supports.


----------

